

Crony Capitalism, Visualized - SkyMarshal
http://www.thevisualeverything.com/2011/12/crony-capitalism-visualized/

======
SkyMarshal
TLDR: 2-circle venn diagrams showing which Congressional staff and Executive
Department directors are also prior high level employees of various industries
or companies - Comcast, Monsanto, Goldman Sachs, GE, Media, Oil, Pharma.

------
herbig
Why are almost all of the people listed democrats?

The nonprofit it links to seems dubious.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Good point, I didn't even notice, was looking primarily at the right hand
side.

Democratic control of the executive would bias it somewhat, but not nearly to
the degree that it is. Totally biased agenda here.

